# General chit chat thread.



## Veronica

This thread can be used for Cyprus expats to get to know each other, have a bit of a chinwag and create a friendly community.
I will make this a sticky thread so that you can find it anytime you fancy you a chat.


----------



## jojo

Can us spanish expats stick our noses in every now and again?????

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica

jojo said:


> Can us spanish expats stick our noses in every now and again?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Sure no problem. It might help to get it going:clap2:
My thoughts were that maybe those users who are afraid of the lounge would use a chit chat thread in their own country forum.


----------



## jojo

Veronica said:


> Sure no problem. It might help to get it going:clap2:
> My thoughts were that maybe those users who are afraid of the lounge would use a chit chat thread in their own country forum.



There seem to be quite a few people who dont like using the lounge, I guess it is a bit beig and full of people we dont know. People feel more confy with those they know.

How are things in Cyprus anyway? Hot? much work around? recession over? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica

jojo said:


> There seem to be quite a few people who dont like using the lounge, I guess it is a bit beig and full of people we dont know. People feel more confy with those they know.
> 
> How are things in Cyprus anyway? Hot? much work around? recession over?
> 
> Jo xxx


Its Hot hot hot and we are very busy. We have had a very good year


----------



## philly

Are house sales on the rise ?


----------



## Veronica

philly said:


> Are house sales on the rise ?


We are certainly having a far better year than last year as are most of the agents that we co-operate with. Its mostly resales that are selling and mainly detached villas. Not many apartments selling.


----------



## theresoon

Veronica,

How do I change my password. I don't remember it so I can not sign on from another computer. so maybe you can send me a message with my existing password maybe.


----------



## Veronica

theresoon said:


> Veronica,
> 
> How do I change my password. I don't remember it so I can not sign on from another computer. so maybe you can send me a message with my existing password maybe.


Hi Dina, I cant get acccess to passwords but you can change it while you are on now.
Then if you make a note of it so you don't forget you will be ok to log on from anywhere


----------



## theresoon

Veronica said:


> Hi Dina, I cant get acccess to passwords but you can change it while you on now.
> Then if you make a note of it so you don't forget you will be ok to log on from anywhere


Veronica, I am sorry my brain is a little fried today, I don't see where I would go to change it.
By the way, I like this threat, I didn't like the lounge- too much crap in there.


----------



## Veronica

theresoon said:


> Veronica, I am sorry my brain is a little fried today, I don't see where I would go to change it.
> By the way, I like this threat, I didn't like the lounge- too much crap in there.


Dina if you click on user cp in the top green bar thatwill take you to your profile page.
On the left you will see in settings and options edit email and password.

Glad you like this thread Dina, I agree the lounge can be awful so its nice to have a thread of our own where we can just chat


----------



## theresoon

Veronica said:


> Dina if you click on user cp in the top green bar thatwill take you to your profile page.
> On the left you will see in settings and options edit email and password.
> 
> Glad you like this thread Dina, I agree the lounge can be awful so its nice to have a thread of our own where we can just chat


Done, thanks. Now I can message from another computer if I ever have time.


----------



## Veronica

theresoon said:


> Done, thanks. Now I can message from another computer if I ever have time.


Great, just try not to forget your password this time:clap2:


----------



## Chris Ward

Hi everyone
I have been away for a few weeks as I changed my email and forgot to update my details on the forum. It was only when I realised I had not had the newsletter that I realised what I had forgotten to do.
Hope this chit chat area is ok to post my apology I am sure Veronica will set me right I also seem to have lost my smiley faces.
I have read though some of the most recent posts and as always I feel like I am with friends.
Chris


----------



## Veronica

Chris Ward said:


> Hi everyone
> I have been away for a few weeks as I changed my email and forgot to update my details on the forum. It was only when I realised I had not had the newsletter that I realised what I had forgotten to do.
> Hope this chit chat area is ok to post my apology I am sure Veronica will set me right I also seem to have lost my smiley faces.
> I have read though some of the most recent posts and as always I feel like I am with friends.
> Chris


Hi Chris,

Welcome back. Yes this thread is for posting anything you want that isnt specifically involved with asking for advice or giving advice about life as an expat in Cyprus.
My hope is that people will use this for general chat and we might get a friendly community feeling building in here. 
As long as people don't start using it for stupid jokes and risque stuff which belongs in the expat lounge


----------



## theresoon

off to Paphos for the weekend to see the turtles. I hope the kids can walk the gorge.


----------



## Chris Ward

theresoon said:


> off to Paphos for the weekend to see the turtles. I hope the kids can walk the gorge.


Well unusual here we have had about 3 days if sunshine but rain is being forecast for Sunday.

I envy you being off to see the turtles I went to see them when I was over there and they are so cute.

Does anyone else have plans for the weekend?

I will be stuck at home wishing my life away while I work

Chris


----------



## Veronica

Chris Ward said:


> Well unusual here we have had about 3 days if sunshine but rain is being forecast for Sunday.
> 
> I envy you being off to see the turtles I went to see them when I was over there and they are so cute.
> 
> Does anyone else have plans for the weekend?
> 
> I will be stuck at home wishing my life away while I work
> 
> Chris


I am going geocaching on Sunday Its great fun. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Chris Ward

Veronica said:


> I am going geocaching on Sunday Its great fun. :clap2::clap2:


OK I give in what's geocatching? I'm thinking it's a fish!

Chris


----------



## Veronica

Chris Ward said:


> OK I give in what's geocatching? I'm thinking it's a fish!
> 
> Chris


I love it  A Fish!!!!
No its a high tech form of treasure hunting.


----------



## Chris Ward

OK tell me more


----------



## Veronica

Chris Ward said:


> OK tell me more


This explains it much better than I could

Geocaching Tutorial


----------



## Veronica

steveg63 said:


> Veronica, can us still in Britain use this thread to get some good answers, if so can anyone help on this one:
> My wife, three children and myself are seriously considering leaving Britain and moving over to Cyprus, we have been quote a few times on hols and love the place, we own and run our own web based business and believe that this would continue from Cyprus, we 'lease/finance' cars and vans over here, never meet out customers - all business is done at a 'distance'.
> We have done some research and are coming over in October to view a few rental properties and hopefully the schools.
> We would appreciate any help/advise anyone would like to throw at us?
> Steve


Hi steve,
Welcome to the forum. This thread is really for general chit chat so what I will do is open a new thread for you with your questions. I will be right back with a link to it for you.


----------



## Veronica

There you go Steve. Your own thread


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...prus/57364-help-advice-needed.html#post363485


----------



## steveg63

Thanks Veronica.


----------



## totorama

Veronica said:


> This explains it much better than I could
> 
> Geocaching Tutorial


Hi. Veronica,

Thanks for the plug to my web site.. If anyone else is interested maybe we could start an 'introduction to geocaching' led hike. That is when we eventually get over there of cause. 
By the way I have just purchased a new GPSr, I think its the same as yours it's a Garmin Oregon 550t and I have already loaded the maps for Cyprus0. 

Terry


----------



## Veronica

totorama said:


> Hi. Veronica,
> 
> Thanks for the plug to my web site.. If anyone else is interested maybe we could start an 'introduction to geocaching' led hike. That is when we eventually get over there of cause.
> By the way I have just purchased a new GPSr, I think its the same as yours it's a Garmin Oregon 550t and I have already loaded the maps for Cyprus0.
> 
> Terry


No mine is just a cheapo Garmin oregon 200. Didnt want to go too mad unitl I was sure I will stick with geocaching

I like the idea of a getting a group together to introduce them to geocaching.


----------



## Veronica

Mind you although I didnt want to go mad with an expensive GPS thingy we have gone and bought a new vehicle which will be better for off roading.


----------



## Chris Ward

Veronica said:


> No mine is just a cheapo Garmin oregon 200. Didnt want to go too mad unitl I was sure I will stick with geocaching
> 
> I like the idea of a getting a group together to introduce them to geocaching.


Well I love the idea of geocaching does anyone know if it's done in Wales? 
How did you get on Veronica with your hunt?
Terry the site is great and very informative.
How far do the hunts usually travel ? I call them hunts because it's a little like treasure hunting and I don't know the correct term if there is one.

Chris


----------



## Veronica

Chris Ward said:


> Well I love the idea of geocaching does anyone know if it's done in Wales?
> How did you get on Veronica with your hunt?
> Terry the site is great and very informative.
> How far do the hunts usually travel ? I call them hunts because it's a little like treasure hunting and I don't know the correct term if there is one.
> 
> Chris


Chris there are caches hidden all over the world and I am sure there will be loads in Wales.
some caches are hidden close to roads and footpaths but some are hidden in more difficult places. The information about each cache tells you if its a long hike to it or a short strool.


----------



## Veronica

Oh and we didnt get to do any caching today after all. We had clients


----------



## totorama

Veronica said:


> Mind you although I didnt want to go mad with an expensive GPS thingy we have gone and bought a new vehicle which will be better for off roading.


Ha.ha. See, one thing leads to another...


----------



## Veronica

totorama said:


> Ha.ha. See, one thing leads to another...


#


I blame you Terry:lol:


----------



## totorama

Chris Ward said:


> Well I love the idea of geocaching does anyone know if it's done in Wales?
> How did you get on Veronica with your hunt?
> Terry the site is great and very informative.
> How far do the hunts usually travel ? I call them hunts because it's a little like treasure hunting and I don't know the correct term if there is one.
> 
> Chris


Hi. Chris,

Yes there are plenty caches in Wales and indeed all over the world. I think Cyprus currently has approx 600 to find, plus a few more when I get out there to place some additional ones. Part of the fun of Geocaching is placing a few of your own and watching the reports come in from people who find them. Plus of cause making them as devious as possible so no one can find them.

Terry


----------



## ymg

Geocoaching! Seems to be nice, what I found on the internet.
I would love to give it a try soon, when we arrive in Paphos. Still haven't got an exact date unfortunately 
I think Cyprus has plenty of things to do  I cannot wait to get to know Cyprus.


----------



## Chris Ward

Well I hope you have all had a sunny weekend. To tell you Wales (the green green grass of home) is as green as ever possibly because of the amount of rain we get and it is raining so hard that I have lost the Sky signal. I walked Jac my golden retriever at about 6pm and we both came back drenched and it was so bleak we had to put the lights on in the house.
Now I know from being over in Cyprus and living for a time in the Canary Isles if I were there now I would be sitting outside sipping a cold drink and possibly relaxing round the pool. Oh how life changes and I do not know about everyone else but the thought of winter depresses me - I cannot wait to move to the sunshine.
Chris


----------



## Veronica

ymg said:


> Geocoaching! Seems to be nice, what I found on the internet.
> I would love to give it a try soon, when we arrive in Paphos. Still haven't got an exact date unfortunately
> I think Cyprus has plenty of things to do  I cannot wait to get to know Cyprus.


Its good fun and takes you to places you would otherwise never go to.
Who knows we might get a a nice group going. Organise some meet ups and do some caching together. 
Once I have found a few more caches and worked out how on earth to get co-ordinates from my GPS I will start to place a few caches myself. I am looking forward to watching who finds my little treasures.


----------



## ymg

Hi all chit-chatters!
It has been quite for a few days, so I thought, let me ask something. How are things progressing with the Lidl in Tombs of the Kings? I guess it was there or not? Is the supermarket open already? Or are they still working on the construction?


----------



## Veronica

ymg said:


> Hi all chit-chatters!
> It has been quite for a few days, so I thought, let me ask something. How are things progressing with the Lidl in Tombs of the Kings? I guess it was there or not? Is the supermarket open already? Or are they still working on the construction?


Hi Yvonne,

Unfortunately there is no progress yet with the Lidl store
So far there is just a hole in the ground where it is going to be.
Which reminds me, I will talk to our contact at the developer who is going to build it to find out if there is any news ofwhen it will be built.


----------



## theresoon

Veronica said:


> Hi Yvonne,
> 
> Unfortunately there is no progress yet with the Lidl store
> So far there is just a hole in the ground where it is going to be.
> Which reminds me, I will talk to our contact at the developer who is going to build it to find out if there is any news ofwhen it will be built.


The local papers announced a few weeks ago that 10 Lidl stores will be opening on 10/10/10 I believe at 10am. (I guess they are Pythagorians). I saw the one in Kokkinotrimithia outside Nicosia-seems almost complete.


----------



## ymg

Hopefully everyone is too busy to write a message.
I have a half day off today. So now I will go the store. We have had rainfall and a bit of a storm the last days, but now the sun is shining as long as it lasts. 
What have you all been doing? Que haceis hecho?
Regards, Saludos!


----------



## Veronica

ymg said:


> Hopefully everyone is too busy to write a message.
> I have a half day off today. So now I will go the store. We have had rainfall and a bit of a storm the last days, but now the sun is shining as long as it lasts.
> What have you all been doing? Que haceis hecho?
> Regards, Saludos!


Yvonne you are a nutcase Didnt anyone tell you this is Cyprus not Spain? They speak Greek here
Dennis and I have been busy but the last few days were a bit quieter, a chance to catch up on other things.
Dennis says you need to get sorted out and get yourselves over here before the horrible wet winter starts.

What do you two plan to do at Christmas, will you go home to Holland or spend Christmas here? 

Speak to you soon
Veronica


----------



## ymg

Ok! This is greek. Hopefully it is spelled correctly hahaha
Τι έχετε κάνει στο Σαββατοκύριακο;

Yeah we know we need to sort things out, but we are dependent on some people in Africa. Maybe it has a reason that things didn't went fast. I believe in that. Things happen for a reason, but at the moment you think that, you do not know what the reason is. You will only know when that moment/reason has come.

If or if not we are in Cyprus in December, we will still celebrate Christmas in Holland. To enjoy the lovely meals of our mums and see grandma etc. It is a bit special than a regular visit to family.

And what will the two of you be up to with Christmas?
And what will the other chit-chatters be doing with Christmas? 
Let's talk about that


----------



## Veronica

ymg said:


> Ok! This is greek. Hopefully it is spelled correctly hahaha
> Τι έχετε κάνει στο Σαββατοκύριακο;
> 
> Yeah we know we need to sort things out, but we are dependent on some people in Africa. Maybe it has a reason that things didn't went fast. I believe in that. Things happen for a reason, but at the moment you think that, you do not know what the reason is. You will only know when that moment/reason has come.
> 
> If or if not we are in Cyprus in December, we will still celebrate Christmas in Holland. To enjoy the lovely meals of our mums and see grandma etc. It is a bit special than a regular visit to family.
> 
> And what will the two of you be up to with Christmas?
> And what will the other chit-chatters be doing with Christmas?
> Let's talk about that


Looks like you will be teachingme Greek when you get here Yvonne
I havn't worked out how to do the Greek Alphabet on my computer

We are going to the UK for Christmas for the first time in 6 years. We feel its time we had a Christmas with our grandchildren.
Just need to find a really good cattery for our Kitty. She will sulk without us. last time we left her in a cattery she cried so much the owners took pity on her and took her to bed with them at nights


----------



## voltron

Christmas is not too good in CY but they know how to do easter proper! Christos Anseti! 

Its interesting really because the Orthodox have always kept the focus on the ressurection and the holy spirit while the west has made a bigger deal of the nativity.. ofcourse both are very important along with the theotokos and the saints.. Honestly though holy week in cyprus is great (well you need to like lentils and pulses but apart from that). 

nowhwere does a Christmas like a freezing Christmas in northern eurpoe though with the tree and the dinner and getting dark at 3pm.. and more recently snow! Its lovely.. mulled wine, carol service etc


----------



## RonJeremy

The traditional Christmast tradition would have been impossible to celebrate in a sothern area such as CY since it all revolves around eating the Amanita Muscaria mushroom which cannot be found such far down south (the reason ppl put gifts in little socks over the fireplace is because that used to be the way you would dry out the poison from the mushrooms, and the village shaman would dress up in the mushrooms white/red color and enter the chimney of the huts since the main entrances would be blocked by snow),

so I'm guessing that's why it's not as much of a tradition to celebrate christmast there (tho today when the original mushroom-tradition has been outlawed it could be celebrated anywhere)


----------



## Veronica

RonJeremy said:


> The traditional Christmast tradition would have been impossible to celebrate in a sothern area such as CY since it all revolves around eating the Amanita Muscaria mushroom which cannot be found such far down south (the reason ppl put gifts in little socks over the fireplace is because that used to be the way you would dry out the poison from the mushrooms, and the village shaman would dress up in the mushrooms white/red color and enter the chimney of the huts since the main entrances would be blocked by snow),
> 
> so I'm guessing that's why it's not as much of a tradition to celebrate christmast there (tho today when the original mushroom-tradition has been outlawed it could be celebrated anywhere)


The difference here is that the Orthodox Christians place more emphasis in celebrating easter, (the resurrection) than Christmas. 
I think t hough that for me the reason Christmas dosn't feel the same is that I miss the Chritmas feel in the shops and spending some time with family, especially the grandchildren. This will be my first Christmas with my sons and their children for 6 years.
Christmas is the only time I miss the UK for these reasons. Other than that, I love it here and would not return to live in the UK.
As for the mushrooms, I have never heard of this before.


----------



## Chris Ward

Changing the subject today here in Wales we have had a warm day with constant sunshine which really makes a change to all the rain we normally have. However at 7am it looked like winter wonderland with a heavy overnight frost so all of you enjoying BBQ's and the outdoor pools remember why you decided to leave this cold wet land and lets not get into the cost of living or the deficit as that will make me suicidal.
I took the dog for a lovely walk in the Brecon National Park and I must say it is about the only good thing about living here the beautiful countryside.
Watched the Grand Prix, had dinner and that was my weekend. What did everyone else do?
Chris


----------



## theresoon

went to the olive festival in oleastro in Anoyira, where we didn't see any olives or olive oil. Anoyira is a beautiful village though and it was a great day out, and then lunch in Omodos and back to Nicosia so I can start working for tomorrow.


----------



## Chris Ward

theresoon said:


> went to the olive festival in oleastro in Anoyira, where we didn't see any olives or olive oil. Anoyira is a beautiful village though and it was a great day out, and then lunch in Omodos and back to Nicosia so I can start working for tomorrow.


I walked Jac today and it was quite literally lashing down and we dispite waterprrofs were like drowned rats. Managed to get him out this evening between the rain and can now settle down for the evening and watch Strickly Come Dancing sad person that I am 

How I long to be living in the sun and being able to sit outside and enjoy the life.

The coming week forecasts more rain and we have already had snow last month on the hills in Scotland however the last time I visited Cyprus there was snow in the mountains in March.

Everyone have a good week


----------



## Veronica

Hi Chris, is it likely that you will be living over here anytime soon?
I can imagine how much the wet Welsh weather would make you want some sunshine on your back.
Everytime I have been in Wales in the past it always rained cats and dogs. Does it ever stop raining there? It was bad enough living in Yorkshire but at least we used to see the sun occassionally


----------



## steveg63

*Not all rain*



Veronica said:


> Hi Chris, is it likely that you will be living over here anytime soon?
> I can imagine how much the wet Welsh weather would make you want some sunshine on your back.
> Every time I have been in Wales in the past it always rained cats and dogs. Does it ever stop raining there? It was bad enough living in Yorkshire but at least we used to see the sun occassionally


Hi everyone, Ryder Cup this weekend, should have finished yesterday (Sunday) with the 12 singles games, well its been delayed, play was aborted on Friday due to the rain, it was that bad the American team's 'waterproofs' 'leaked'!!!

Lovely day on Saturday - that nice you didn't need your waterproof coat on!!! Sunday brought more rain and this morning I am sat looking at a rainbow......

The golf should finish though with a European victory....

Roll on 3 weeks when we are over there for a weeks sunshine and February next year for the move.

Stevelane:


----------



## Veronica

steveg63 said:


> Hi everyone, Ryder Cup this weekend, should have finished yesterday (Sunday) with the 12 singles games, well its been delayed, play was aborted on Friday due to the rain, it was that bad the American team's 'waterproofs' 'leaked'!!!
> 
> Lovely day on Saturday - that nice you didn't need your waterproof coat on!!! Sunday brought more rain and this morning I am sat looking at a rainbow......
> 
> The golf should finish though with a European victory....
> 
> Roll on 3 weeks when we are over there for a weeks sunshine and February next year for the move.
> 
> Stevelane:


I will be glad when the Ryder cup is over. I might get more than an occassional grunt out of my hubby


----------



## Chris Ward

Veronica said:


> Hi Chris, is it likely that you will be living over here anytime soon?
> I can imagine how much the wet Welsh weather would make you want some sunshine on your back.
> Everytime I have been in Wales in the past it always rained cats and dogs. Does it ever stop raining there? It was bad enough living in Yorkshire but at least we used to see the sun occassionally


Hi Veronica
I would have liked to be over there by now but I am having difficulties sorting out pensions etc as althoug hthe forum has lots of information for people comming out there wit hfamilies to work it has very little about transferring benefits and entitlements over there or what replacements are available under the EU.

As to rain well yes you would be lucky to find a day visiting here that it did not rain and it lashes down. Mid May to Mid June is the best weather and even then it will rain just not as hard. Why do they call it the green green grass of home?

I cannot wait to live in the sun but it will not be this side of Christmas


----------



## steveg63

Veronica said:


> I will be glad when the Ryder cup is over. I might get more than an occassional grunt out of my hubby


ITS OVER AND WE WON>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:clap2::tongue1::clap2:


----------



## theresoon

Hey, how come I don't have any Rep Power? Whatever that is....


----------



## Veronica

theresoon said:


> Hey, how come I don't have any Rep Power? Whatever that is....


Your wish is my comand, some rep power
You get rep power when someone clicks on the thanks button above your posts.


----------



## voltron

My wife pleads with me to STOP the occasional grunt she gets out of me  

Gimme some fugin rep power man!! I want some


----------



## Veronica

voltron said:


> My wife pleads with me to STOP the occasional grunt she gets out of me
> 
> Gimme some fugin rep power man!! I want some


Didn't your mother tell you 'I want never gets' ?


----------



## gtimlin1961

hi new to forum my name is gerry can you help me. went to work as a taxi driver in cyprus what do i need ????????????


----------



## theresoon

Veronica said:


> Your wish is my comand, some rep power
> You get rep power when someone clicks on the thanks button above your posts.


Wow! I am now as powerful as you. I'll make sure I click on the Thanks Button from now on, which by the way is a great idea and I will keep it in mind for my intranet.


----------



## Veronica

theresoon said:


> Wow! I am now as powerful as you. I'll make sure I click on the Thanks Button from now on, which by the way is a great idea and I will keep it in mind for my intranet.


The point of the thanks button is to use it if someone posts something which is helpful. 
I think 11 little green boxes is the maximum but the number of thanks points is inifinte.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet

Oh, I never knew that either. Thanks for asking Dina. I never even saw the Thanks button until now. Does anyone want to give me some rep power???


----------



## theresoon

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Oh, I never knew that either. Thanks for asking Dina. I never even saw the Thanks button until now. Does anyone want to give me some rep power???


A Thanks for the Recipes you gave me for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Veronica

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Oh, I never knew that either. Thanks for asking Dina. I never even saw the Thanks button until now. Does anyone want to give me some rep power???


There you go Cleo, for all the good info you give


----------



## totorama

Veronica said:


> There you go Cleo, for all the good info you give


Please Miss, can I have one too?


----------



## Veronica

totorama said:


> Please Miss, can I have one too?


Oh Ok if you insist


----------



## Cleo Shahateet

Fantastic! Thank you both. I will be using the new feature regularly now that I know about it.


----------



## DIANNE LEWIS

Hi, just my very first question. Could I live on one thousand ponds a month. I have no dependants and do not smoke. Have a brand new car paid for. So this would be for rent and food, and maybe the odd glass of Thisbee. Regards Dianne


----------



## theresoon

Veronica, I send a Private message to rupiereeves yesterday, she replied and the messages were showed as visitor's. Now I cann't locate them anywhere. I thought they would be under private messages?!

Dina


----------



## Veronica

theresoon said:


> Veronica, I send a Private message to rupiereeves yesterday, she replied and the messages were showed as visitor's. Now I cann't locate them anywhere. I thought they would be under private messages?!
> 
> Dina


Dina I think you probably sent her a visitor message as opposed to a pm
Click on view public profile. You will find it there if its a visitor message.


----------



## theresoon

that was fast. thanks, will try it tomorrow.


----------



## Veronica

theresoon said:


> that was fast. thanks, will try it tomorrow.


I've checked Dina. It is there under her visitor messages.
Just click on her name and view public profile.


----------



## theresoon

Ooops. Does that mean it's public view? I hope it's not taken as advertising then?! If it is or if I said something I was not supposed to you can remove it.

Thanks
Dina




Veronica said:


> I've checked Dina. It is there under her visitor messages.
> Just click on her name and view public profile.


----------



## Veronica

theresoon said:


> Ooops. Does that mean it's public view? I hope it's not taken as advertising then?! If it is or if I said something I was not supposed to you can remove it.
> 
> Thanks
> Dina


Its absolutely fine Dina. You have n't done anything against he rules.


----------



## theresoon

hey Veronica, it seems I am stuck on 5 stars. That's very good for European hotels but when will I be getting another one? I still have a long way to get to the 9 you and Bev have.


hihihihihihihi
Dina


----------



## Veronica

theresoon said:


> hey Veronica, it seems I am stuck on 5 stars. That's very good for European hotels but when will I be getting another one? I still have a long way to get to the 9 you and Bev have.
> 
> 
> hihihihihihihi
> Dina


Better get busy making more posts Dina
I think 9 is the most anyone can have so no matter how many more posts I make I am stuck on a measly 9 stars


----------



## theresoon

Veronica, 

Was that post you deleted from The Real House Hunters Int. of HGTV? If so that is by far my favorite show....please please please do something with them and let me tug along......

I'll be greatful
Dina


----------



## Veronica

theresoon said:


> Veronica,
> 
> Was that post you deleted from The Real House Hunters Int. of HGTV? If so that is by far my favorite show....please please please do something with them and let me tug along......
> 
> I'll be greatful
> Dina


Dian I told them to put the post in the media request section.
They don't seem to have done it yet.


----------



## theresoon

Veronica said:


> Dian I told them to put the post in the media request section.
> They don't seem to have done it yet.


If it's them, I know they had an episode in Cyprus before, in Paphos and the people got ripped off (I didn't see that actual episode but was told about it). So if it is them they would probably be looking for an agent or someone looking to buy a property.


----------



## ymg

I would like to say that I really like this forum. It is very informative. I like to read everyones suggestions, remarks, advice, etc etc.
My compliments!!
Take care all of you!


----------



## ymg

It has been a little bit quite lately. Perhaps we can talk about what everybody is doing for a living? Maybe we can get to know eachother some what better this way?

I will start, okay?
At the moment I'm working as a secretary for a company in Holland. I'm the right and the left hand of my 2 bosses (I do not know how you say that correctly in English). They rely on me very much. It is a small company and we mostly work with African people. I will be an expat soon in Paphos. I will have to run our Cyprus office. I cannot wait for me to get the green light to hop over! That's in short what I'm doing for a living.
And I love sports! Most of all, soccer!

What are you guys doing? Tell me about yourselfs.



ymg said:


> I would like to say that I really like this forum. It is very informative. I like to read everyones suggestions, remarks, advice, etc etc.
> My compliments!!
> Take care all of you!


----------



## Veronica

Well you pretty much know what I do Yvonne
Dennis and I are looking forward to you getting over here at last once you get things sorted out. Its been a long time coming.


----------



## steveg63

Here we go, we are not with you yet, but will be soon, we 'lease and finance' vans here in the UK, will be doing exactly the same when we get over with you guys, we will keep our customer data base and web sites and arrange the long term leasing and finance of the vans/cars for our existing and new customers via our bank based lease/finance partners. Simples eh!

Steve


----------



## theresoon

I have been in banking for years but now I am the HR person for a University.


----------



## ymg

Goodmorning Cyprus!
On this rainy sunday here in Holland I'm writing this message.
Yesterday Saint Nicholas arrived in Holland, the next weeks many kids will get presents from their parents. Do you have Saint Nicholas in Cyprus? Or only Santa Claus?
We will be celebrating both this year. Saint Nicholas with my niece and nephews and Santa Claus with the family. 




theresoon said:


> I have been in banking for years but now I am the HR person for a University.


----------



## zin

We have St.Basil (Agios Vasilis) the "eastern" Santa Claus. The western one being St. Nicholas.

Basil of Caesarea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Veronica

zin said:


> We have St.Basil (Agios Vasilis) the "eastern" Santa Claus. The western one being St. Nicholas.
> 
> Basil of Caesarea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


But there are no celebrations like there are for St. Nic in holland and Germany


----------



## ymg

Does the UK have St. Nic.? Or only Santa?
In Holland he arrived in Harderwijk.
Perhaps you can check this link: 



It's some footage of the first minutes he arrived. I do not know if it is allowed to give the link. I'm sorry if it is prohibited.



Veronica said:


> But there are no celebrations like there are for St. Nic in holland and Germany


----------



## Veronica

ymg said:


> Does the UK have St. Nic.? Or only Santa?
> In Holland he arrived in Harderwijk.
> Perhaps you can check this link: YouTube - Intocht Sinterklaas 2010 - Stoomboot komt aan in Harderwijk
> It's some footage of the first minutes he arrived. I do not know if it is allowed to give the link. I'm sorry if it is prohibited.


No thats fine Yvonne
St. Nic dosn't arrive in Germany until Dec 5th. He must go via Holland
The Uk dosn't have St. Nic. When we were kids in Germany we used to put boots out on the night of the 5th Dec and they would be filled with chocolates and fruit the next morning


----------



## ymg

As off yesterday the kids can put their booths aswell. Maybe they get something maybe they don't. On the 5th of December St.Nic will visit many places and will gave the kids the presents they wished for 
I will put my booth too. Let's see if he will visit us as wel  
I have found many websites where we can buy Dutch stuff when we are in Cyprus and are feeling homesick. Hahaha! "Pindakaas" "Drop" etc. 
Or Unox Rookworst, do you know that? I think we will order a package and let it bring to Cyprus and we can enjoy it together. You can taste our things if you want to.




Veronica said:


> No thats fine Yvonne
> St. Nic dosn't arrive in Germany until Dec 5th. He must go via Holland
> The Uk dosn't have St. Nic. When we were kids in Germany we used to put boots out on the night of the 5th Dec and they would be filled with chocolates and fruit the next morning


----------



## Veronica

ymg said:


> As off yesterday the kids can put their booths aswell. Maybe they get something maybe they don't. On the 5th of December St.Nic will visit many places and will gave the kids the presents they wished for
> I will put my booth too. Let's see if he will visit us as wel
> I have found many websites where we can buy Dutch stuff when we are in Cyprus and are feeling homesick. Hahaha! "Pindakaas" "Drop" etc.
> Or Unox Rookworst, do you know that? I think we will order a package and let it bring to Cyprus and we can enjoy it together. You can taste our things if you want to.


I havn't heard of Rookworst but I suspect it will be high in fat and therefore forbidden to me My cholesterol is sky high so I am on a low fat diet and pills to bring it down
The good news it that the blood tests I had this week also looked for cancer markers and that was clear


----------



## ymg

That is good news that they haven't found any cancer markers. So you really have to watch out what you will be eating. I think it is hard than to eat out of the door or not? I have attached a picture of a meal with a "Rookworst". 
Yesterday I have bought a book about tips and trucs for barbecueing. Mediterrean barbecue, American barbecue, northern europe barbecue. etc. 







Veronica said:


> I havn't heard of Rookworst but I suspect it will be high in fat and therefore forbidden to me My cholesterol is sky high so I am on a low fat diet and pills to bring it down
> The good news it that the blood tests I had this week also looked for cancer markers and that was clear


----------



## zeeb0

ahh souvlaki mou...


----------



## theresoon

Anyone know how I can get a whole turkey for Thanksgiving next week?


----------



## Veronica

theresoon said:


> Anyone know how I can get a whole turkey for Thanksgiving next week?


Have you tried the local butchers?
There is one in Paphos which supplies turkeys for christmas although you do have to order them in advance.


----------



## zin

Carrefour did them last year (turkeys)


----------



## Veronica

I think most of the big supermarkets actually have frozen ones so if a fresh one is not essential you should be able to get one easily I would have thought.


----------



## theresoon

Thanks guys. Orphanides said they will get us a frozen one. better frozen than the turkey breast that we had from Alpha Mega last year. now on a mission for sweet potatoes.


----------



## ymg

Is Thanksgiving widely celebrated in Cyprus?




theresoon said:


> Thanks guys. Orphanides said they will get us a frozen one. better frozen than the turkey breast that we had from Alpha Mega last year. now on a mission for sweet potatoes.


----------



## Veronica

ymg said:


> Is Thanksgiving widely celebrated in Cyprus?


No. 
Dina (theresoon) is American and therefore celebrates thanksgiving but the Cypriots will have no idea what that is


----------



## ymg

Hahaha ok!
We don't celebrate it in Holland and I thought maybe they celebrate it in Cyprus!
What will you be doing this weekend Veronica? How is everything with Dennis and your cat? Have you found a catsitter or not yet?




Veronica said:


> No.
> Dina (theresoon) is American and therefore celebrates thanksgiving but the Cypriots will have no idea what that is


----------



## Veronica

ymg said:


> Hahaha ok!
> We don't celebrate it in Holland and I thought maybe they celebrate it in Cyprus!
> What will you be doing this weekend Veronica? How is everything with Dennis and your cat? Have you found a catsitter or not yet?


I think we will probably do a bit of Geocaching this weekend
Kitty is going to stay at home and a lovely neighbour is going to go in twice a day to feed her and empty her litter tray.
At least that way she is in a place she feels safe. We have been keeping her inside for the past two weeks and she seems to be quite happy not going out, so by the time we go away she will be so used to it she will be fine.
At least we will know she is safe.


----------



## ymg

Good to hear that you have found a catsitter  She can stay in her own safe environment, that's better for Kitty too  and it will probably will ease your mind.
This weekend we have several things to do regarding soccer. And of course we will do the groceries, cleaning and enjoy the nice weather (NOT). It is getting cold :S
And we will go for a walk in the woods with Bounce.
Would you like to see a picture? Just check my profile. It is the left dog on the picture.




Veronica said:


> I think we will probably do a bit of Geocaching this weekend
> Kitty is going to stay at home and a lovely neighbour is going to go in twice a day to feed her and empty her litter tray.
> At least that way she is in a place she feels safe. We have been keeping her inside for the past two weeks and she seems to be quite happy not going out, so by the time we go away she will be so used to it she will be fine.
> At least we will know she is safe.


----------



## Veronica

ymg said:


> Good to hear that you have found a catsitter  She can stay in her own safe environment, that's better for Kitty too  and it will probably will ease your mind.
> This weekend we have several things to do regarding soccer. And of course we will do the groceries, cleaning and enjoy the nice weather (NOT). It is getting cold :S
> And we will go for a walk in the woods with Bounce.
> Would you like to see a picture? Just check my profile. It is the left dog on the picture.


I can't find the pictures in your profile


----------



## ymg

I have uploaded them in my Album. There are 3 pictures. 
I can see them in my Album. Otherwise I do not know where they should be located.



Veronica said:


> I can't find the pictures in your profile


----------



## Veronica

ymg said:


> I have uploaded them in my Album. There are 3 pictures.
> I can see them in my Album. Otherwise I do not know where they should be located.


But thats the problem Yvonne. Your album seems to be hidden


----------



## theresoon

ymg said:


> Is Thanksgiving widely celebrated in Cyprus?


Very much so; if you are American and know enough other Americans who live here. And manage to find a turkey, cranberry sauce, sweet potatoes and stuffing

Still need to get the sweet potatoes and invite people, I already took the afternoon off.


----------



## ymg

My Profile privacy (and than the display options) shows Everyone for each item.
How can I let you show my pictures in my profile? What do I need to change?




Veronica said:


> But thats the problem Yvonne. Your album seems to be hidden


----------



## Veronica

ymg said:


> My Profile privacy (and than the display options) shows Everyone for each item.
> How can I let you show my pictures in my profile? What do I need to change?


Um!!!! I have no idea


----------



## Veronica

Ok . Go into your profile.
On the left hand side is a list.
Click on profile privacy then on albums.
If you have me as a friend then you can click on let friends see albums.


----------



## ymg

Veronica said:


> Ok . Go into your profile.
> On the left hand side is a list.
> Click on profile privacy then on albums.
> If you have me as a friend then you can click on let friends see albums.


I have changed something, but not what you wrote than. Because I so that later. 
Can you see them now?


----------



## Veronica

ymg said:


> I have changed something, but not what you wrote than. Because I so that later.
> Can you see them now?


Yes I see them now:clap2::clap2::clap2:
Bounce is gorgeous


----------



## ymg

Veronica said:


> Yes I see them now:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Bounce is gorgeous


It's a little dog 
We really love him!


----------



## Veronica

ymg said:


> It's a little dog
> We really love him!


We have always had dogs in the past. This is our first cat and we didnt choose her she chose us She just turned up at our patio doors looking pathetic and sort of saying with her eyes please can I come and live with you
How could we say no to her. She has turned into a lovely little thing, very affectionate.


----------



## theresoon

If you all need a good laugh,, please check out the threads in other countries. Specifically the US one.


----------



## Veronica

theresoon said:


> If you all need a good laugh,, please check out the threads in other countries. Specifically the US one.


I often have a good chuckle at threads in other countries
The Us ones can be hilarious.


----------



## totorama

*Thought for the day*

How come the people of Afghanistan don't like the Flintstones
But the people of Abu Dhabi do. 

And, Why do scuba divers always fall out of the boat backwards...??

Because, if they fell forwards they would still be in the boat...:drum:


----------



## Veronica

Maybe the people of Afghanistan think the flinstones are too much like them. Living in caves and stuff
Abu Dhabi on the other hand probably hasnt got many rocks so they will love to see them


----------



## Veronica

Terry have you been on the funny juice?


----------



## totorama

Veronica said:


> Terry have you been on the funny juice?


I wish...

Sitting here waiting for some people to come look around the house again.. Already had one family this morning seemed very interested.. (we dropped the price again last week) Fingers crossed..


----------



## Veronica

totorama said:


> I wish...
> 
> Sitting here waiting for some people to come look around the house again.. Already had one family this morning seemed very interested.. (we dropped the price again last week) Fingers crossed..


Good luckxxxxxxxxx
You need to get here soon or I will run out of caches to find. Plenty for you to find though because I keep putting more out


----------



## totorama

Veronica said:


> Good luckxxxxxxxxx
> You need to get here soon or I will run out of caches to find. Plenty for you to find though because I keep putting more out



Ha.. you have only found 27 so far, what are you playing at..


----------



## Veronica

totorama said:


> Ha.. you have only found 27 so far, what are you playing at..


Well we do have to work in between you know


----------



## Veronica

Its half past midnight and I am about to turn into a pumpkin so I had better go to bed now.
Night Terry, night Pam.


----------



## theresoon

If you need a laugh or are bored look at the Portugal site.....Well it's official....not as funny as the brain surgeon girl on the US site, I don't think that can be topped that easy.


----------



## Veronica

theresoon said:


> If you need a laugh or are bored look at the Portugal site.....Well it's official....not as funny as the brain surgeon girl on the US site, I don't think that can be topped that easy.


There are some real grumpy old men on the Portugual forum
It's nice to have some good news for a change and the wedding will generate a lot of revenue for the country so people should be happy about it, not bashing the royal family.


----------



## theresoon

Ok! I'd like some rain now please!


----------



## Veronica

theresoon said:


> Ok! I'd like some rain now please!


We have been praying for the rain to come and wash all dust and muck off the roads from the sewage works.
Looks like we will have long wait though. Long range forecast is for a dry warm winter.


----------



## theresoon

Veronica said:


> We have been praying for the rain to come and wash all dust and muck off the roads from the sewage works.
> Looks like we will have long wait though. Long range forecast is for a dry warm winter.


maybe praying is not enough we need a song and dance


----------



## Veronica

theresoon said:


> maybe praying is not enough we need a song and dance


In the UK you can just arrange a barbeque and its guaranteed to rain. That dosn't work here.:confused2:


----------



## FrokenLina

Hello everybody here!

As a new one i this forum i'd like to ask: how can i get some information about medical help in Cyprus?-i'd really like to get into a discussion like that one i've read about schools here.I want to share the other people experience and tell about my own.
I want to find out if it is really so bad in this country of EU or i am just an unlucky one

Thanks in advance!


----------



## joyce miley

Is paphos a good place to spend christmas ?


----------



## Veronica

joyce miley said:


> Is paphos a good place to spend christmas ?


That depends on whether you have good circle of friends.
Plenty of places to go out for xmas dinner as most of the big hotels are happy for non guests to book for xmas dinner and some have entertainment laid on too.


----------



## zeeb0

Do the north do christmas?? now i know its a muslim state etc but do they go in for the old cocacola santa rubbish??


----------



## theresoon

don't know, but I was just send the city of Nicosia Christmas events calendar. I'll look to see if they have it in English and post the link.

the 4 Xmas markets we went to on Saturday were very disappointing.


----------



## zeeb0

yeah he whole idea of markets and getting things cheap goes against the greek way.. why buy it cheap when you can pay twice as much in a boutique with frosted glass doors and sanded wooden floors?..


----------



## theresoon

ok here is the link for the Nicosia events


http://www.nicosia.org.cy/pdf/dec2010_EN.pdf


----------



## joyce miley

Hi Veronica 

do you know if the cinema in larnaca host movies in english 

thanks joyce


----------



## Veronica

joyce miley said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> do you know if the cinema in larnaca host movies in english
> 
> thanks joyce


Hi Joyce.

If you go into Cytanets website and look on the link for cinemas you will see what films are showing

Larnaca Cinema-Cytanet

That is the link for the larnaca cinemas. It includes phone numbers so you can check with them whether the films are in English or not.

Regards Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150

Hi All , not been on for a while , enjoying life in the cyprus sun, Today is cold wet and windy so staying in made a pot of soup (very strange) Going to panto tonight , mum is here from scotland past month has had great weather (bit to hot for her, till now lol). Been here 2 years past Oct been good looking forward to next year , after the xmas & new year fun No big plans just take it as it comes , Enjoy your xmas where ever you are may all your dreams come true .
Tricia


----------



## Guest

*Hello*

Hi all,

just moved out here near to Protaras. What things are people missing the most from the UK that you just can't buy out here?

Cheers

Anton


----------



## Chris Ward

Cyprus Expat said:


> Hello everybody, i am new here, and would just like to wish everybody a happy and healthy New Year!
> Look forward to participating in the forum.


I am also new to Cyprus but not to the forum and I must say the journey was long in coming but short and fast when I eventually upped sticks and moved.

One thing I have found being on the forum for so long it was as good a research into Cyprus as I could have wished for. I noted everything like how to import a car, open a bank account, even how to ship my goods over and clear customs. If you look back far enough there is an answer to everything


----------



## monkey hanger

Would love to chat to some ex pats ... mabe make friends before we move next year one of my concerns is not making friends when we come as were both very sociable... we could even meet upin june when were over on holiday maybe gets spme tips ie places to live ,friends , jobs etc


----------



## Toxan

monkey hanger said:


> Would love to chat to some ex pats ... mabe make friends before we move next year one of my concerns is not making friends when we come as were both very sociable... we could even meet upin june when were over on holiday maybe gets spme tips ie places to live ,friends , jobs etc


Hi, where will you be based in Cyprus?


----------



## Veronica

monkey hanger said:


> Would love to chat to some ex pats ... mabe make friends before we move next year one of my concerns is not making friends when we come as were both very sociable... we could even meet upin june when were over on holiday maybe gets spme tips ie places to live ,friends , jobs etc


If you are going to be in the Paphos area give us a shout closer to the time and we can try to organise a get together with a few members.


----------



## monkey hanger

wERE HOPING TO MOVE IN THE LARNACA AREA... IN NISSI BAY FOR HOL INjUNE XX


----------



## monkey hanger

Thanks Veronica... only been to paphos once so need to know more if we move there..xx


----------



## Veronica

IMO Paphos beats the Larnaca area hands down. But of course that is just my opinion I like the green of the forests and hills here compared to the flat moonscape in the larnaca area. Also its milder here in the winter.
The East coast resorts like Nissi die for 4 months during the winter but Paphos does not close down.
People who live in the Larnaca area will of course tell you its better than Paphos but then we can't all agree on everything can we?


----------



## Toxan

Limassol is the place to be for all year round activity. It is the business cityof Cyprus, lies in the middle of the island, so within easy reach of both airports, mountains, all cities and has a mixed population, so not predominantly Expats. Well worth a visit.


----------



## Veronica

Toxan said:


> Limassol is the place to be for all year round activity. It is the business cityof Cyprus, lies in the middle of the island, so within easy reach of both airports, mountains, all cities and has a mixed population, so not predominantly Expats. Well worth a visit.


I lived in Limassol many years ago and at that time I loved it. Now I find it too big and too busy. I suppose it depends on whether you like the hustle and bustle of city life or the smaller places. Having lived most of life in small market towns and villages big city life is not my cup of tea. I do like to go to Limassol shopping occassionally though and I liek the promenade. Also the new marina is now under construction and that will be an exciting place to visit on occassional trips to Limassol.


----------



## Toxan

Veronica said:


> I lived in Limassol many years ago and at that time I loved it. Now I find it too big and too busy. I suppose it depends on whether you like the hustle and bustle of city life or the smaller places. Having lived most of life in small market towns and villages big city life is not my cup of tea. I do like to go to Limassol shopping occassionally though and I liek the promenade. Also the new marina is now under construction and that will be an exciting place to visit on occassional trips to Limassol.


Very exciting times in Limassol now. The marina, the new luxury apartments being built on the sea front, the renovations in the Old Town, the promenade being modernised with EU funds with bicycle lanes and if you want to get away, the mountain villages are only between 30 minutes to an hour max away.


----------



## monkey hanger

Veronica said:


> IMO Paphos beats the Larnaca area hands down. But of course that is just my opinion I like the green of the forests and hills here compared to the flat moonscape in the larnaca area. Also its milder here in the winter.
> The East coast resorts like Nissi die for 4 months during the winter but Paphos does not close down.
> People who live in the Larnaca area will of course tell you its better than Paphos but then we can't all agree on everything can we?


Would love to hear more about paphos ... were over in june so will give u a shout and have a drive over we been to coral bay before xx Thanks Angie


----------



## Veronica

monkey hanger said:


> Would love to hear more about paphos ... were over in june so will give u a shout and have a drive over we been to coral bay before xx Thanks Angie


Coral Bay is very much a holiday resort and although its nice it dosnt give a true picture of life here. There is much more to the Paphos area than just tourism.


----------



## Pan Man

Hi All

I'm a newbie so still finding my way round the site.

One thing that's noticeable almost immediately is that the site is biased towards the south of Cyprus. As I'm thinking of moving to the north within the next year or so I was wondering if there was a section of the site dedicated to expats living in the north ???

I'm planning a visit in March, staying for about a month, so if anyone out there has any advice on renting an apartment for that length of time then I'm all ears.


----------



## Toxan

Pan Man said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm a newbie so still finding my way round the site.
> 
> One thing that's noticeable almost immediately is that the site is biased towards the south of Cyprus. As I'm thinking of moving to the north within the next year or so I was wondering if there was a section of the site dedicated to expats living in the north ???
> 
> I'm planning a visit in March, staying for about a month, so if anyone out there has any advice on renting an apartment for that length of time then I'm all ears.


The economy in the north is really going through a bad time, there were demonstrations last week regarding the massive spending cuts initiated by Turkey. The turkish Cypriots are leaving the north, and are being replaced by immigrants from mainland Turkey.
Strongly advise you not to purchase any property in the north.


----------



## Veronica

Pan Man said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm a newbie so still finding my way round the site.
> 
> One thing that's noticeable almost immediately is that the site is biased towards the south of Cyprus. As I'm thinking of moving to the north within the next year or so I was wondering if there was a section of the site dedicated to expats living in the north ???
> 
> I'm planning a visit in March, staying for about a month, so if anyone out there has any advice on renting an apartment for that length of time then I'm all ears.


If you read the reports about the Orams case you will know why there is bias towards the South. Those of us who live in the South chose to do so although property is more expensive here because of the vast amount of illegal building on Greek ownned land in the North. Why would we want to buy a property that dosnt actually belong to the vendor to sell? Many who have done so now stand to lose their homes but as most of them knew about the problems and took t he risk anyway it is hard to feel sorry for them.
Most members of this forum are living in the South, very few who live in the North.


----------



## Marram

Hi Veronica. First time posting a message here(or anywhere coming to think of it). I have recently purchased an apartment in Tersefanou, which will be for our own use several times a year. We are currently furnishing it and will be out there again early March. We discovered a furniture place and Ikea in Nicosia last month. For some of the year we would like to rent it out. So looking for some ideas on furnishings and a good cleaning service. 
Also, a bit further down the line, I would like to look at working in Cyprus. My background is carpentry and joinery(time served) although now more along the lines of kitchen and bathroom installation and the relevant trades involved with that. Have also developed property in the UK. 
Would welcome all/any thoughts that come to mind and appreciate your help. Many thanks, Richard


----------



## Veronica

Marram said:


> Hi Veronica. First time posting a message here(or anywhere coming to think of it). I have recently purchased an apartment in Tersefanou, which will be for our own use several times a year. We are currently furnishing it and will be out there again early March. We discovered a furniture place and Ikea in Nicosia last month. For some of the year we would like to rent it out. So looking for some ideas on furnishings and a good cleaning service.
> Also, a bit further down the line, I would like to look at working in Cyprus. My background is carpentry and joinery(time served) although now more along the lines of kitchen and bathroom installation and the relevant trades involved with that. Have also developed property in the UK.
> Would welcome all/any thoughts that come to mind and appreciate your help. Many thanks, Richard


Hi Richard,
Welcome to the forum.
I am afraid I cant be much help when it comes to places to shop or cleaning services in your area as I am based in Paphos.
I am sure though that someone who lives in the Larnaca area will be along at some point and be able to help you.
As to working in Cyprus I would say that at this time it is not a good idea to relocate unless you have a good nest egg behind you as jobs as few and far between especially in the building trade.
If you are experienced in developing maybe a direction worth considering would be to renovate or update old properties if you have the funds to buy them in the first place.
Another thing to consider, a friend of ours who lives in the paphos area finishes half built houses for people when they have been let down by developers. He is making a decent living doing that. So maybe you could think about that as a possibility


----------



## Marram

Hi Veronica, many thanks for your reply. When we are out there again will probably try some of the rental agents and see who they have on their books for cleaning and looking after the properties. The idea about finishing properties is good, I have noticed there are lots at various stages. Once again, many thanks, Richard


----------



## Mickey33

*Hi*

Hello everyone new member just wanted to say hi


----------



## theresoon

Mickey33 said:


> Hello everyone new member just wanted to say hi


:welcome:


----------



## nacho

:welcome::welcome:


Mickey33 said:


> Hello everyone new member just wanted to say hi


:welcome:


----------



## Toxan

It is very quiet here, must be football on every night, am i missing a match?


----------



## Veronica

Toxan said:


> It is very quiet here, must be football on every night, am i missing a match?


Hubbys watching the match and I was going through some Uk property sites out of curiosity. I have depressed myself looking at the ugly houses in the Uk
I hope to god I never have to move back there.
Give me the pretty villas here any day.


----------



## Toxan

Oh, there are some nice houses in the UK, it is just the rest of the crap that goes with living in the UK. My team are not playing, so thought i would do some work.


----------



## Veronica

I suppose there are some nice houses if you have a lot of money but if we sold our house here we would not get anything as nice as we have back in the area we came from.
The ones I was looking at had only half the covered area as ours for the same money and they were depressing looking houses.
I had thought that houses in the Uk were cheaper than here but from what I have seen that is not the case at all.
Here, not only do we have a far better lifestyle but we have a lovely house with a pool and the sunshine as a bonus. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Toxan

Well, i am from London, so no chance of me ever going back, even if i could afford it. A holiday maybe, for the rest, forget it. I left the UK nearly 22 years ago, and have never regretted it.


----------



## Veronica

Toxan said:


> Well, i am from London, so no chance of me ever going back, even if i could afford it. A holiday maybe, for the rest, forget it. I left the UK nearly 22 years ago, and have never regretted it.


You could live in a tent in Hyde park


----------



## Veronica

I spent most of my life living in foreign countries until my mid 30s. 
Just never somehow managed to settle back in the Uk so had to get out before I went crazy


----------



## Toxan

Haha, but i lived so close by, i could hear the Rolling Stones concert from my house!


----------



## Veronica

Toxan said:


> Haha, but i lived so close by, i could hear the Rolling Stones concert from my house!


So you'd feel right at home then


----------



## zin

Toxan who do you support?


----------



## Toxan

Spurs!


----------



## Toxan

Veronica said:


> So you'd feel right at home then


Well, i saw them there, at twickenham and 3 times in The Netherlands, helped to build the stage on one concert.


----------



## zin

Toxan said:


> Spurs!


Good man, you in Limassol now? I'm coming over for a few days and might go watch the Wolves game on Sunday at the Cavalier.


----------



## Toxan

zin said:


> Good man, you in Limassol now? I'm coming over for a few days and might go watch the Wolves game on Sunday at the Cavalier.[/QUOTE


----------



## Toxan

Toxan said:


> zin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good man, you in Limassol now? I'm coming over for a few days and might go watch the Wolves game on Sunday at the Cavalier.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> No not yet, we should be there for around 09 April for 3 months, maybe longer, depends on events. We are based just behind the Cleopatra restaurant, new name now, in Limassol. Be nice to meet up later though. Where are you based in Limassol, when you are there?
Click to expand...


----------



## zin

Toxan said:


> Toxan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not yet, we should be there for around 09 April for 3 months, maybe longer, depends on events. We are based just behind the Cleopatra restaurant, new name now, in Limassol. Be nice to meet up later though. Where are you based in Limassol, when you are there?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about a 3 minute walk from Cleopatra. Will be out in June also so we can arrange then.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toxan

zin said:


> Toxan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about a 3 minute walk from Cleopatra. Will be out in June also so we can arrange then.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is handy, who would have thought we are almost neighbours!
> 
> We may be leaving in June, not sorted dates yet, probably around 25/6 June.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toxan

Missing the Limassol Carnival, but will not miss the Limassol Wine Festival later in the year.


----------



## zin

Carnival was awesome, this guy wins best costume hands down!


----------



## Afdel

zin said:


> Carnival was awesome, this guy wins best costume hands down!
> 
> YouTube - Limassol Carnival 2011 transformers


HA HA HA. Good one. Didn't know Cyprus had Carnivals.. I'm sure i will be moving to a nice place..


----------



## Veronica

Afdel said:


> HA HA HA. Good one. Didn't know Cyprus had Carnivals.. I'm sure i will be moving to a nice place..


Most of the big towns had carnival this weekend and yesterday was Green Monday and all the villages have celebrations with free local bread, zivania and wine and kite flying contests.
The Easter celebrations are always good with food and folk dancing and competitions and races for the children.


----------



## Toxan

Easter is the biggest festival of the year, but it is not always the same time as the British Easter.


----------



## Veronica

Toxan said:


> Easter is the biggest festival of the year, but it is not always the same time as the British Easter.


I believe this year it is actually at the same time as Easter in the UK.
It will be the first time this has happened since I moved back here 7 years ago.


----------



## Veronica

By the way Toxan when are you actually going to be moving here?


----------



## Toxan

If i remember rightly, last year was the same time, or am i getting it wrong. We plan to be in Cyprus around 09 Apr and depending on events will be there till late June, or longer.


----------



## Veronica

Toxan said:


> If i remember rightly, last year was the same time, or am i getting it wrong. We plan to be in Cyprus around 09 Apr and depending on events will be there till late June, or longer.


No last year was different but this year it is the same time as the UK.


----------



## zin

Fairly sure last year was the same, as was 2007. (I googled it


----------



## raidercruise

Summer is back, Hello Cyprus..I just love it


----------



## theresoon

My husband and I had a very long conversation yesterday about prices in Cyprus after we went to see a movie which was 8e per person. I challenged him to find anything that was cheaper here in Cyprus than in New York City. Remember also that in NYC salaries are about 5 times what they are in Cyprus. After the movie ended, we went for dinner and we were almost home he came out with one thing. TOMATOES.


----------



## Veronica

I am now closing this thread as we have been given our very own lounge for general chat.
Its called the Mouflon which is the national animal of Cyprus.
You will find it located at the top of the page with the list of threads.


----------

